# Microgynon pill and amoxicillin, confused!



## LauraLeigh

I am on microgynon and started amoxicillin tonight, took my first tablet (7 day course, 3 a day) 
I have just been "ON" so I restart my new pill packet tomorrow.
What is the likelihood of a little happening?
I mean I know they say use extra protection but is Microgynon actually under the list that gets effected by antibiotics?

Thanks Girls:thumbup:


----------



## Tinks86

I don't know sorry - whenever I have been on antibiotics I have always used 'extra' precautions.
You could always ring NHS direct or something similar to enquire

Sorry I am not much help x


----------



## Beccaboop

I'm not sure I know they used to say that you need extra protection but I've heard that there's new research that says anti biotics don't affect contraceptives now.

I think I would still be careful anyway if you arnt ready for a baby yet just to be sure! Xxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

No, you don't need extra protection. Amoxicillin will not affect bcp. (I'm a physician assistant).


----------



## EstelSeren

I used to take Microgynon 30 and you're fine with amoxicillin, if I remember rightly! I was prescribed it whilst on bcp after ensuring that the prescriber knew that I was on bcp and wasn't advised to use extra precautions! If you want to be extra sure then it can't hurt to use a condom too though! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Pearls18

I'm sure it's fine, I've used the same combination, but if you don't want to be pregnant yet use condoms for 7 days it's not a big deal for one week.


----------



## LauraLeigh

Very Good Advice yet again Ladies 
thank You xx


----------



## LauraLeigh

In the past, if you were prescribed an antibiotic other than rifampicin or rifabutin (eg amoxicillin, erythromycin, doxycycline) while taking the pill, the advice used to be that you use an extra method of contraception (eg condoms) while you were taking the antibiotic and for seven days after finishing the course. However, this advice has now changed. You no longer need to use an extra method of contraception with the pill while you take a course of antibiotics. This change in advice comes because to date there is no evidence to prove that antibiotics (other than rifampicin or rifabutin) affect the pill. This is the latest guidance from the Faculty of Sexual & Reproductive Healthcare. 


So this confused me slightly, are they saying amoxicillin is ok with microgynon?! xx


----------

